
Your feedback on new visual SQL Builder and report/alert engine - asco
https://revere.ai/features
======
asco
Hi there HN, I've been working on a way to make it easy for anyone to find
answers in their data via a robust SQL editor or code-free Visual Builder
(Revere.ai). You can save, schedule and route results from your queries. It's
free, and it easily replaces complicated outdated SQL editors - but I want to
know what you think. Perks: Send data matching criteria as a report or alert
to email or Slack Browse and edit queries from a large team or just yourself
Connects to most popular db's (Including RDS, Redshift, BigQuery +more) I was
having a hard time collecting and sharing queries with others, and there were
plenty of times where hand-writing SQL is not nearly as fast as a quick UI.
Check it out, let me know what you think - your ideas and questions help make
this better!

